# Half Life 2



## Frost (Oct 8, 2004)

I was surprised  to see no Half Life 2 threads popping up here since the review in PG Gamer UK. It got a good review in PGC but I just can't seem to get excitied about it. I think it's been hyped up so much over the last few years that people have become bored with it - especially when the code was stolen and the numerous delays. It's probably a good game, but I just can't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 8, 2004)

This game is probably going to be worth buying but I know what you mean about the hype. I think it's gotten to the stage that this kind of delayed release is actually working against developers now. Once it was used like a piece of cheese hanging above the twitching nose of a mouse but now it's just becoming tedious. After all, is there anybody that actually cares now whether Duke Nukem Forever is actually ever released?


----------



## Frost (Oct 8, 2004)

If you ever read PC Gamer you will know what I mea by hype. The writers there go on and on about how great Half Life 2 will be and how they are all looking forward to it. Its just so boring now.


----------



## ravenus (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm guessing the *PC Gamer* dudes will pretty much sell their souls for a scoop. Even their *Doom 3* review was utter fanboyism. I recall in '97 they'd done a full-blown feature preview on *Quake 2* in which among other things they were drooling over what they considered the advanced AI in that game. Right, must have been some build of the game the public never got to play.


----------



## mac1 (Oct 10, 2004)

There are rumours of a full version (in Russian) leaked on the net several months back, but all I have seen are early beta versions with only the multiplayer sections present, looks quite nice mind.


----------

